# Likelihood of a woman getting into 332 with an 80.84 score



## Thespark92 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey there! Seems like your chances are good. It might be a while until you get called. Had a foreman who scored 80 he thought he wasn't going to be called. It wasn't until a year of constantly looking at his emails that he got the green light.Your number will bump up not down in place just call and check your number every now and then. Good luck don't loose hope over this.check your emails daily and update them if you change it. Most importantly!!!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Depending on where they are on the mix of members you might get a call sooner than later.
Unfortunatly unless you know someone in management you will just have to wait until the sprint moves them.


----------



## snewell1489 (2 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> Depending on where they are on the mix of members you might get a call sooner than later.
> Unfortunatly unless you know someone in management you will just have to wait until the sprint moves them.


Thank you so much for the advice! I appreciate it.


----------



## snewell1489 (2 mo ago)

Thespark92 said:


> Hey there! Seems like your chances are good. It might be a while until you get called. Had a foreman who scored 80 he thought he wasn't going to be called. It wasn't until a year of constantly looking at his emails that he got the green light.Your number will bump up not down in place just call and check your number every now and then. Good luck don't loose hope over this.check your emails daily and update them if you change it. Most importantly!!!


Thank you so much for all of these pieces of advice! Definitely eased my mind a bit too. I appreciate it!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish the title of this thread was different. I wish it said person instead of woman. By saying woman , instantly we have ourselves a victim of sorts. I have an idea. Lets change it to Bluefin Tuna and see what the responses will look like.


----------



## snewell1489 (2 mo ago)

macmikeman said:


> I wish the title of this thread was different. I wish it said person instead of woman. By saying woman , instantly we have ourselves a victim of sorts. I have an idea. Lets change it to Bluefin Tuna and see what the responses will look like.


Hey Mac! My intention wasn’t to label myself or anyone a victim. I’m just under the impression that they have a diversity quota after talking to multiple journeyman in 617 and genuinely wanted to know the effect. Have a good day!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

snewell1489 said:


> Hey there, I’m a young woman who has already taken the aptitude test and interviewed at 332. My score is 80.84 and my interview was October 20th, 2022. I haven’t gotten a call from them yet, since it is close to the interview date. I was wondering if anyone had some more insight on the time length and the likelihood of me getting in? I understand I am a woman and 332 needs to fill a diversity quota, but how much does that really have an affect on my chances of getting into the apprenticeship?
> 
> Also, 617 only takes applications around April. If I have already taken the aptitude test, can I interview with 617 at any point? Or do I need to wait until April comes around, like people who haven’t taken the aptitude test.
> 
> Thanks guys, I’m shitting bricks.


Getting in takes time. What else are you doing to improve your chances of getting in?
Are you looking into non union for now?
Have you considered working at a supply house to learn parts names and what they are used for?
Do you plan on reading posts from others that asked the same question on here.
Have you started learning theory online so you have a jump on things.
Do you know how to use hand tools?

These are all things that will make it easier on you after you get into the trade.

Good luck.
Cowboy


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

snewell1489 said:


> Hey there, I’m a young woman who has already taken the aptitude test and interviewed at 332. My score is 80.84 and my interview was October 20th, 2022. I haven’t gotten a call from them yet, since it is close to the interview date. I was wondering if anyone had some more insight on the time length and the likelihood of me getting in? I understand I am a woman and *332 needs to fill a diversity quota, but how much does that really have an affect on my chances of getting into the apprenticeship?*
> 
> Also, 617 only takes applications around April. If I have already taken the aptitude test, can I interview with 617 at any point? Or do I need to wait until April comes around, like people who haven’t taken the aptitude test.
> 
> Thanks guys, I’m shitting bricks.


Hopefully very little. 

Like some folks touched on earlier, I wouldn’t put your eggs in the diversity quota basket. Focus on being picked up for your aptitude and attitude.

I’d let the whole diversity quota situation go unspoken as best as you can. If you put it in your future peers minds that you were brought on to fill a quota when they had to get in based on their character and experience you're likely to put a bad taste in their mouth. 

Being that you're in a very competitive work environment in central California, I wouldn't hesitate to get on with a non union outfit while you wait. There is no more universally qualifying experience than OTJ hours. It demonstrates your desire to be in the trade and ability to perform in the role you're applying for. There's the added benefit of potentially getting those hours counted towards your apprenticeship, possibly starting you at a higher pay rate. 

A lot of folks pick the electrical trade because they thinks it's an easy high paying job, show them you know better and you're not afraid of hard labor by going out there and doing it in the mean time. 

As far as applying to a different local I'd say that's a question for the local you've already applied to. I don't know of any rules that forbid it, but I could see it being frowned upon.


----------



## snewell1489 (2 mo ago)

Thanks so much for your reply and all of your pieces of advice. I’m looking to get into the Union and electrical field because of genuine interest and a want for working with my hands. 100% ready for hard labor and I look forward to showing others that. Thank you again Zachary!


----------



## snewell1489 (2 mo ago)

just the cowboy said:


> Getting in takes time. What else are you doing to improve your chances of getting in?
> Are you looking into non union for now?
> Have you considered working at a supply house to learn parts names and what they are used for?
> Do you plan on reading posts from others that asked the same question on here.
> ...


Thanks for all of the advice Cowboy and yes, currently looking into non-Union! Will also connect with others on here looking for an apprenticeship. Thanks again.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> I wish the title of this thread was different. I wish it said person instead of woman. By saying woman , instantly we have ourselves a victim of sorts. I have an idea. Lets change it to Bluefin Tuna and see what the responses will look like.


Probably only get to wire Kitchens and Laundry rooms at first?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

snewell1489 said:


> Hey Mac! My intention wasn’t to label myself or anyone a victim. I’m just under the impression that they have a diversity quota after talking to multiple journeyman in 617 and genuinely wanted to know the effect. Have a good day!


Dont take it personal.
Just about anything Mac says, is his way of trolling a subject.
Once in awhile, he will make a post that is informative and bang on to the subject at hand.
This may be a premature welcome to the trade. Ive worked with a few and know of a few more women electricians. You ladies have a tough road to travel but every one who I know of, have done very well.
Good luck


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Sometimes it’s a matter of quota, sometimes it’s a matter of looking good for some employers. We don’t have the same “getting into the union” issue where I live but I will say the company I work for has won a diversity award for the last few years for their efforts in hiring more women on the jobsites. That being said, if you weren’t there to work like everyone else you wouldn’t be staying there long. So although being a woman may get your foot in the door, the same point won’t keep you there.

The only thing you can do is your best. Keep going! 🙂


----------

